# Edge reboot loop with Wifi



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

My Tivo Edge will reboot every few minutes only while connected to Wifi.

However, it appears that if I disconnect wifi, the box works correctly and doesn't reboot.

I contacted TiVo support, and they are replacing my hardware (after charging me $25, as my box was out of the 90 day warranty).

Is this a known software issue?


----------



## awesomejdub (Oct 9, 2011)

Patrick said:


> My Tivo Edge will reboot every few minutes only while connected to Wifi.
> 
> However, it appears that if I disconnect wifi, the box works correctly and doesn't reboot.
> 
> ...


 Has it happened again at all? Mine did this 2 days ago and my Edge is only 2 months old. They are sending a replacement, but im nervous about this happening again in the future.


----------

